# Giardia :(



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

So Lucy has Giardia. From what I've been told by her vet, it's fairly common in puppies and easy to treat, but is very contagious to other dogs. She's taking Panacur for 5 days and will receive another round of it in 3 weeks. Lucy also had her DHPP and Bordetella vaccinations and is ready to socialize with her world now! I'm heading home to my parents' house for a week and they have a Hav, and they are worried about her catching it. Further, I am planning on visiting some relatives with dogs while I'm in the area to help socialize her. She's in her critical period (10 weeks old today) for socialization. How can I socialize her without putting other dogs at risk? 
(My care routine with her is: I wipe her butt down every time she goes and she will be receiving baths more often to keep her clean. Also she still goes on the pads, so there's no chance for other dogs to eat her poop.)


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

To be honest with you...I would not really want a pup with Giardia playing with Whimsy. But that's just me. I tend to be over protective. If your Mom and other relatives don't mind then go ahead and visit and have a good. Keep us posted!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Just like if your child had a contagious illness, other parents wouldn't appreciate your bringing him to play with their child. Nor would you if the situation were reversed. As hard as it is you need to get the giardia cleared up first.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I second what the others have said. Knowing my pup had a contagious disease, I wouldn't feeling right exposing other dogs, just I wouldn't want my dog exposed to someone else's contagious pup. I think no matter how careful you are, there is always a risk. Sorry, as it's probably not what you want to hear but the best advice I feel.


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

Ugh. I know you guys are right. The socializing with dogs piece is so important, I'm afraid we will miss our window of opportunity. I am still taking her home with me to my parents' house since this is my vacation week but we will be extra careful with her interactions with their dog. Ill just have to quarantine her as much as it stinks. Seriously, this isn't how I imagined this next month to be.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Lucy419 said:


> Ugh. I know you guys are right. The socializing with dogs piece is so important, I'm afraid we will miss our window of opportunity. I am still taking her home with me to my parents' house since this is my vacation week but we will be extra careful with her interactions with their dog. Ill just have to quarantine her as much as it stinks. Seriously, this isn't how I imagined this next month to be.


I agree it stinks but that is the right way to handle things. Additionally, you need to be sure to have Lucy potty in a place that your parents dog doesn't walk and clean up after her because another dog could pick up giardia from getting poop on their feet and licking them!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That stinks! But as other are saying, you don't want to put other dogs at risk. I know I would never let someone bring a dog over to my house with an illness. When my dogs got kennel cough, I didn't let them near other dogs. 

You can still socialize her with people, kids, sounds, car rides etc. I would just wait to let her meet other dogs.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

When you finish five day round of panacur give her agood bath. It would be wise to give her good and strong probiotic. Her GI tract needs all support it can get. Roki had that two months ago. I went to Greatdanelady web page and there found really good advice for treatment. I gave Roki that MSM supplement and that helped lot. He was clean after first round of panacur. BTW giardia is NOT easy to treat. It can be very tricky, you have to clean your house (bleach, steam cleaner) to prevent reinfection. Kedp her separated from other dog becauce it is really contagious.


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

rokipiki said:


> When you finish five day round of panacur give her agood bath. It would be wise to give her good and strong probiotic. Her GI tract needs all support it can get. Roki had that two months ago. I went to Greatdanelady web page and there found really good advice for treatment. I gave Roki that MSM supplement and that helped lot. He was clean after first round of panacur. BTW giardia is NOT easy to treat. It can be very tricky, you have to clean your house (bleach, steam cleaner) to prevent reinfection. Kedp her separated from other dog becauce it is really contagious.


Thanks for the tip. I will check out that website and the MSM supplement. The good thing with Lucy is she hasn't been trained to go to the bathroom outside yet, so it's pretty easy to clean up on the pee pads. We will keep them separated as much as possible. I am bringing my xpen so that will be good to have.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

You puppy will have more chances to socialise a bit later glad he is going to be okay. Have a nice vacation.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Giardia is very common, most puppies have it and my vet said that unless it's symptomatic they often don't even treat it (my vet is very good and likes to avoid antibiotics unless necessary). My dog was having diarrhea so i had to treat it. As long as the diarrhea has settled then your dog will be fine to socialize. Just make sure you watch her closely and clean up any messes quickly and bring some cleaning wipes that will sanitize as well (like clorox wipes or something similar). 

Definitely give probiotics once the antibiotics are done. A little pumpkin puree will also firm up the poops as well (nothing will firm up giardia poop, but once the infection is gone the poops can still be a little loose, just a little irritable bowel after the infection).


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Poor baby Lucy! When she's healthy, we can help socialize her with Zelda if you want.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

Tuss said:


> Giardia is very common, most puppies have it and my vet said that unless it's symptomatic they often don't even treat it (my vet is very good and likes to avoid antibiotics unless necessary). My dog was having diarrhea so i had to treat it. As long as the diarrhea has settled then your dog will be fine to socialize. Just make sure you watch her closely and clean up any messes quickly and bring some cleaning wipes that will sanitize as well (like clorox wipes or something similar).
> 
> Definitely give probiotics once the antibiotics are done. A little pumpkin puree will also firm up the poops as well (nothing will firm up giardia poop, but once the infection is gone the poops can still be a little loose, just a little irritable bowel after the infection).


Gotcha. Well the funny thing is Lucy wasn't even having diarrhea or any symptoms in the first place. The vet had done the fecal test and told me she had it. She has had a couple of loose stools since she's on the Panacur (deworming meds) but its not consistent. I really need to look at some good probiotics to give her! Thanks!


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

RoutineAvocado said:


> Poor baby Lucy! When she's healthy, we can help socialize her with Zelda if you want.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Would love that! Most of my friends in the area have bigger dogs that freak her oUt because they play too rough. I will keep you updated when she's Giardia-free


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Lucy419 said:


> Would love that! Most of my friends in the area have bigger dogs that freak her oUt because they play too rough. I will keep you updated when she's Giardia-free


We have the same problem of having friends with rougher/louder dogs so I get it!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

